# pomper le Roi, tirer la reine



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_(sujet prévisionel pour l'épiphanie, au cas ou je ne sois pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*et le roi y se palluche tout seul ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Non il c'est fait mettre par la tour !_


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Décembre 2001)

attention aux créneaux, ça irrite !

un conseil : lubrifier par les machicoulis...

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

La reine est nue !


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

fiducia, pour que l'image apparaisse; il faut que l'image soit en ligne et non pas sur ton disque (t'es sous x!)


----------



## Arno (27 Décembre 2001)

Le roi se fait le cheval du cavalier !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ou bien c'est le cheval qui se le fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3615 qui n'en veut ?!


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Décembre 2001)

attention le fou stéphane bern en C-4 prends des notes et y a un paparazzi déguisé en pion en H-7 !!!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2001)

question essentiel : la reine est t'elle une ispece di connase pour que le roi se fasssent mettre par la tour ?


----------



## Arno (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*question essentiel : la reine est t'elle une ispece di connase pour que le roi se fasssent mettre par la tour ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ISPECE DI CONNASSE


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*"le fou prend la reine, le cavalier prend la reine, le roi prend la reine, tout le monde prend la reine, PARTOUZE!!"* Mel Brooks_


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2001)

_et le roi y se palluche tout seul ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_ àla rigueur, il peut se faire la tour_


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*et le roi y se palluche tout seul ?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
_ 
SirMacGouine vas se dévouer pour la bonne     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, allerrr comme sur une totoche     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## Coco Bongo (29 Décembre 2001)

ché pas si c moi fiducia mais la reine s'affiche tjs pas


la reine !!! la reine !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2001)

re la reine est nue ! vive la reine  !


----------



## Arno (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fiducia:
*re la reine est nue ! vive la reine  !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alors, elle est bonne ?


----------



## Blob (29 Décembre 2001)

On ne verra donc jamais la reine nue.... (c bill gates a poil?)


Heee arretez de saloper mon sujet au fait... bourdel! sinon j'appelle la police. 

le sujet était donc euh..... la reine et le mac.. ah non ben ché pu la... c malin


----------



## archeos (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* àla rigueur, il peut se faire la tour *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'ou l'expression _se taper sur la colonne_





[31 décembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## gribouille (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*On ne verra donc jamais la reine nue.... (c bill gates a poil?)


Heee arretez de saloper mon sujet au fait... bourdel! sinon j'appelle la police. 

le sujet était donc euh..... la reine et le mac.. ah non ben ché pu la... c malin*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_t'as vus où que c'étais ton sujet toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle esty mongolienne celle là ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

_*en un an, le niveau *a vachement* progressé, vous ne trouvez pas !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















*_


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

Moi, je comprends rien aux échecs,mais ça a l'air intéressant.
Le Roi prend la Reine, mais "Souffler n'est pas jouer"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


À la rigueur, il peut aller faire un tour !!


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

non, c'est un jeu à la NotreSôveur (chef des cops) : *un pion par habitant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2002)

Et l'orang outan (en emporte le vent , hi hi hi ! desole) comme ouverture vous connaissez ?


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

non, je connais la Game Bitte _(nouvelle console de jeu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

Y'a aussi la X-box (boite à...)


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2002)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et l'orang outan (en emporte le vent , hi hi hi ! desole) comme ouverture vous connaissez ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un pote à Mel Brooks ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Quelle qualité !

Bravo messieurs !

(car je pense avoir affaire à des messieurs...)


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2002)

casses toi de mon thread minus, 


pas deux semaines qu'il est là celui là, et nous auras fait fait plus chier que SMG en 1 an


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2002)

Bon on en etais où avant que la "chiasse" débarque ?


----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

Enfin tu t'en recompte que je suis un ange par rapport a sonnyboy ?


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin tu t'en recompte que je suis un ange par rapport a sonnyboy ?  *


on a les consolations que l'on peut


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

Oui mais quand meme


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin tu t'en recompte que je suis un ange par rapport a sonnyboy ?  *



Attention à ce que tu écris, tu risques de le mettre en colère


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

C'est bien grossier tout ça...

Mais c'est dans la veine de ce qui précède...

Une école de pensée dirait on....


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2002)

ça change pas beaucoup des dindes fourrées...


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* C'est bien grossier tout ça...

Mais c'est dans la veine de ce qui précède...

Une école de pensée dirait on....







































*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon tu connais se terme "pensée"... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oulah on vas virer dans la SF là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'bécile


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

"Ce terme" avec un "C"...

Quand on veut injurier les gens, faut se relire, ou éventuellement faire relire à sa maman...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* "Ce terme" avec un "C"...

Quand on veut injurier les gens, faut se relire, ou éventuellement faire relire à sa maman...



*<hr /></blockquote>

Que de critiques, que de critiques....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Que de motifs, que de motifs....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)




----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Bon, on arrêtes les vannes ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Trêve entre les noirs et les blancs (je fais référence au sujet du post)

Pat


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Me rappelais même plus le sujet...

Les echecs...

Faut savoir les accepter.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

sinon on devient fou...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est l'accumulation qui rend fou, mais une bonne tarte dans la poire de temps en temps c'est pas plus mal...

Moi, je viens de changer de boulot, c'est tout sauf agréable, mais comme il est dit dans la bible (comme quoi...) "bienheureux celui qui souffre ! Car le royaume des cieux lui est offert..." (rires....)


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Moi, je viens de changer de boulot, c'est tout sauf agréable  *



change de forum, tu verras ça seras agréable.... hin hin hin


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

"ce sera agréable" et non pas "ça seras agréable", va falloir faire un effort....


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * "ce sera agréable" et non pas "ça seras agréable", va falloir faire un effort....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais un effort ferme la l'inutile


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Vexé(e) ????????????????????????


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (29 Décembre 2002)

Par une merde de ton genre?, mais j'te pisse à la gueule moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vais pas me vexé pour une face de pet comme la tienne


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

toujours d'actualité !!


----------



## sylko (7 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai ça!

Qui a tiré la reine, hier?


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai ça!

Qui a tiré la reine, hier?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est lui l'heureux élu !! :
king


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2003)

Essaie donc de faire moins de fautes d'orthographe, tu passes vraiment pour un pauvre naze...


----------



## krystof (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DeRayOdileDeRay:</font><hr /> * Par une merde de ton genre?, mais j'te pisse à la gueule moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vais pas me vexé pour une face de pet comme la tienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Traduction : Par un excrément comme toi ? Mais je t'urine sur le faciès moi. Je ne vais pas me vexer pour ton visage qui ressemble à un gaz émanent du rectum


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2003)

J'aurai préferré ce genre de propos bien que le fond ne soit pas entièrement satisfaisant pour ma personne.


----------



## krystof (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * J'aurai préferré ce genre de propos bien que le fond ne soit pas entièrement satisfaisant pour ma personne.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut dire que tu es quand même un peu difficile


----------



## camisol (7 Janvier 2003)

Ainsi donc, la belle Odile nous est revenue avec un trop plein de testostérone, qu'elle vomit à la face de nos emmerdeurs préférés.

C'est cool !

Youpi !


----------

